
More data and surveillance are transforming justice systems - ehudla
https://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2018-05-02/justice
======
joe_the_user
It is worth remembering that TV-show style suspect hunting is a rather small
portion of the activity of the cops, lawyers and judges of the justice system.
I'd suggest the exercise of spending a day watching an average court function.
Most of the cases have no facts in question - or maybe the defendant will
claim something and be immediately shown wrong. Instead, it's draconian social
work for the extremely dysfunctional and those in the wrong place at the wrong
time. When there are facts in question, it's usually about "how exactly do
this bad thing happen" with who was there make it happen only occasionally in
question.

I'd imagine the main place this increased surveillance would matter is the
cat-and-mouse competition between the business of selling illegal drugs and
the business of making stopping them seem like a plausible idea. How, supply
and demand will likely keep the supply there but I'd assume this supply will
be even more under the control of crooked cops.

------
ourmandave
_ON WHAT does the administration of justice depend? Devotees of the Old
Testament might say wisdom, as displayed in King Solomon’s judgment._

I'm not for law enforcement hacking into my iPhone to obtain evidence. But
suggesting it be cut it in half, old school, ain't progress either.

~~~
joeyo
I ... think you might have misunderstood the story.

